# My Juice Menu



## Andre (15/12/15)

I am spoilt for choice. How does your juice menu look like?

*FRUITY*

ELP Pearing Melon Dew
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches
Wiener Vape Co Fetch
MMM Lime Party Extra
VM XXX
Voodoo Gravestone
5P Symmetry 6
*MENTHOL/MINTY*

5P Bowden's Mate
VM XXX
WW Colosseum
VM Tropical Ice
Vaponaute Under the Sea
Thenancara Antarctica
MMM Mint & Honey
*RAW TOBACCO *

MMM AshyBac
House of Liquids El Toro Cigarillos
*FUSION TOBACCO *

Tarks Select Reserve Matador
Witchers Brew Blackbird
VM4 Special Reserve
Rocket Sheep Enterprise
*DESSERT TOBACCO *

Nicoticket The Cure 01
Nicoticket The Virus (H1N1)
*SPICY*

Vaponaute Over the Rainbow
Thenancara Shinshiro
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
Thenancara Benedicte
*FLORAL*

Thenancara Selene
Jazzy Boba
Nicoticket The Rose
WW Taj Mahal
*COFFEE*

Nicoticket Wakonda
5P Black Flag Fallen
Philip Rocke Creme de la Creme
*DESSERT*

Nicoticket Sure Bert
5P Castle Long Reserve
WW Table Mountain
Nicoticket Strawnilla
Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Nicoticket ACB
Grants Vanilla Custard
Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand
Nicoticket Frenilla
Craft Vapour Che Guava
VM4 Special Reserve

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## rogue zombie (15/12/15)

Mine looks nothing like that 

My collection is mostly DIY. These are the only store bought ones I have:*

FRUITY*

MMM Lime Party 
*MENTHOL/MINTY*

MMM Mint & Honey
*RAW TOBACCO *

MMM AshyBac
*DESSERT*

ELP Special Reserve
ELP Cowboy Apple Pie
MMM Anise Custard

BAKERY

Mr.Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

That is just awesome @Andre !!
So many great juices there and so many i still need to try
Thanks for posting that!


----------



## rogue zombie (15/12/15)

I need some of those Florals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Mine looks nothing like that
> 
> My collection is mostly DIY. These are the only store bought ones I have:
> *
> ...


I am totally envious of your DIY expertise - you need no store!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> I am totally envious of your DIY expertise - you need no store!


Doubt you'll feel the same when you taste my tobacco  




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Interesting, @Andre, out of the 44 juices in your menu, i count about 16 local juices. 36% local!
I imagine a year ago it would have been far less.

Local juices faring better in your Fruity menu than the Dessert menu


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Doubt you'll feel the same when you taste my tobacco
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Seems tobaccos are extremely difficult, both from a DIY and a taste point of view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting, @Andre, out of the 44 juices in your menu, i count about 16 local juices. 36% local!
> I imagine a year ago it would have been far less.
> 
> Local juices faring better in your Fruity menu than the Dessert menu


No doubt, love the local juice scene. Many of those imported juices are being phased out - problem with dessert juices is that they last me ages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> No doubt, love the local juice scene. Many of those imported juices are being phased out - problem with dessert juices is that they last me ages.



Its amazing how times have changed. A year ago i was more into the so called premium international liquids. Nowadays i hardly order international juices - only one or two. The standard of local juices has improved massively. Am very grateful for that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> Seems tobaccos are extremely difficult, both from a DIY and a taste point of view.


They are. 

The FA tobaccos interestingly enough, are pretty good as standalones. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

